# 1/350 starship enterprise



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/350 Starship Enterprise build.
Grid lines filled in and sanded smooth, exterior hull color derived from reference material, weathered and lit to scale(the crew shouldn't need wielder's goggles to walk the decks).

The photo was done in tribute to the Making of Star Trek book cover.The ship itself is untouched.Photographed as is...With the addition of the Phasers and Star Field.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

That's awesome!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

*pffft* Totally incorrect. I can't stand the obviously wrong hull color you chose. 

(sorry, given the other thread I just had to. Another exceptional build, of course!)


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

Your picture answered something I was pondering recently. Watching some of the old episodes I started to wonder if the nav lights weren't set farther back. It's an optical illusion that makes them look about 2/3rds of the way back. I knew there were changes but certainly not that. It goes to show how much can be misconstrued by images. Your picture could easily be mistaken for the real thing. At first I thought it was. 

I have put lasers in my Steve Neill Enterprise. At first I decided against it since they Are so dangerous, especially after seeing a video where a person burned a hole in their eye. In this model there isn't enough room to mount the lasers pointed straight out so I have them pointing down as firing on the Apollo edifice. I didn't expect them to be that powerful but they Did burn a piece of plywood. I don't know if these lasers will fit in the 350. They are 12mm and need a heat sink.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

whereisanykey said:


> Your picture answered something I was pondering recently. Watching some of the old episodes I started to wonder if the nav lights weren't set farther back. It's an optical illusion that makes them look about 2/3rds of the way back. I knew there were changes but certainly not that. It goes to show how much can be misconstrued by images. Your picture could easily be mistaken for the real thing. At first I thought it was.
> 
> I have put lasers in my Steve Neill Enterprise. At first I decided against it since they Are so dangerous, especially after seeing a video where a person burned a hole in their eye. In this model there isn't enough room to mount the lasers pointed straight out so I have them pointing down as firing on the Apollo edifice. I didn't expect them to be that powerful but they Did burn a piece of plywood. I don't know if these lasers will fit in the 350. They are 12mm and need a heat sink.


While some would actually put lasers ,real lasers into an Enterprise/Star Trek/Star Wars model I will not/Never will and never understood why one would even entertain the idea. Risking injury to a child, pet or anything else, far out weighs the "cool" factor as well as the money factor... 

Many Thanks for the kind comment.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> *pffft* Totally incorrect. I can't stand the obviously wrong hull color you chose.
> 
> (sorry, given the other thread I just had to. Another exceptional build, of course!)


Many thanks.

The hull color "shifts"depending on light source(so does the Nacelle rotating end cap effect) and how I photograph the model. 
I am personally happy on how it came out.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The photography is what really makes this work so well- I have seen many 'perfect' builds of this kit and yours stand out as looking real.

Regarding lasers- speaking as one with some permanent laser burn on my retinas avoid at all costs. Not worth the risk and you have to fill the room with smoke to see anything any way.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is the same build...in action. For the nacelle end caps, I used a different set to reflect the "reddish" look of some early episodes in the first video.Again, lighting causes the colors to shift as evidenced in all three videos of the same model.


https://youtu.be/FafLff8Mu9c


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXFPtYMOb6g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiFGaE3FJfk


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

Richard Baker said:


> The photography is what really makes this work so well- I have seen many 'perfect' builds of this kit and yours stand out as looking real.
> 
> Regarding lasers- speaking as one with some permanent laser burn on my retinas avoid at all costs. Not worth the risk and you have to fill the room with smoke to see anything any way.


That is what had given me second thoughts. Since I live alone here now and only see the grand kids once a year because they are in Alaska and China it isn't as much an issue. But, I have been thinking on this matter and am considering some type of key switch since the lasers are powered separately. These blue lasers ARE visible in room light. I'm not interested in using a laser that needs a smoke filled room.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Here is the same build...in action. For the nacelle end caps, I used a different set to reflect the "reddish" look of some early episodes in the first video.Again, lighting causes the colors to shift as evidenced in all three videos of the same model.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/FafLff8Mu9c
> ...


It looks better than the CGI effects on the remastered. 

I'll be putting an audio board and an arduino to create a "story" that will be played out. Startng with the opening sequence, engineering sounds and an attack etc.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very impressive model, and just as impressive photography and videos! Amazing what some talented folks can achieve from a box of shaped plastic pieces! A magnum opus!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many Thanks indeed! I set out to capture the effects of the original studio miniature. Here are a couple more pictures of the model...




A picture of my build at Last Year's Jersey Fest where it was examined by the entire class...


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Can we some natural light photos of this masterpiece?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

actias said:


> Can we some natural light photos of this masterpiece?


Here is the typical run of the mill Wall Mart Family portrait I used for the first image...Taken against a black backdrop. Of course since I don't have real phasers I added them into the final pic as well as the Star Field(NASA won't let me hitch a ride to take pics of my model in space!)



On display again at Jersey Fest...



Being examined at Jersey Fest...



On Display at my Local Hobby Store...


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another boring shot...At least there's no lawn furniture in the pic!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

actias said:


> Thank you!!!!!!



You bet!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A "run of the mill" bench shot of my 1/350 build...


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

You nailed the CHARACTER of the Enterprise. Anybody can build a Enterprise but not everybody can get the character of THE Enterprise!


----------



## Daniel Kaiser (Jan 22, 2015)

When you say lighting to scale, how do you achieve that?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Daniel Kaiser said:


> When you say lighting to scale, how do you achieve that?


Scale lighting as well as scale weathering is an art form unto itself. Put simply, the lighting effect is correct to the subject matter it is contained/a part of. 

Something that seems to elude most modelers. You can't just put LEDS in a kit and call it a day(you could, but why?)

There are numerous ways to achieve the effect, and different techniques...Some as simple as hitting the LED with several coats of clear flat, more technical ways include stepping down the power...etc

Thanks.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Captain Han Solo said:


> There are numerous ways to achieve the effect, and different techniques...Some as simple as hitting the LED with several coats of clear flat, more technical ways include stepping down the power...etc.


Basically, the goal is to make the lights (especially the interior lights) dimmer, right?
Here's a real ship.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

SteveR said:


> Basically, the goal is to make the lights (especially the interior lights) dimmer, right?
> Here's a real ship.


Sometimes...There is no one size fits all. It depends on the subject matter,model,etc...If you were building a model of the Liner you posted Yes.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Mark- Which paint formula did you use?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

actias said:


> Mark- Which paint formula did you use?


I base coated the model, then mixed Tamiya and Model Master paints shot through an Air Brush...to give the model some depth. Then I weathered it per my reference material.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thanks. I should have been clearer. I was trying to figure which mix (of several choices suggested) of the concrete formula for the basecoat you used, or did you go the bluer Steve Neil color he used on the 5-1/2 footer?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

actias said:


> Thanks. I should have been clearer. I was trying to figure which mix (of several choices suggested) of the concrete formula for the basecoat you used, or did you go the bluer Steve Neil color he used on the 5-1/2 footer?


NO bluer coat on my Build...Grayish Green.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

actias said:


> Thanks. I should have been clearer. I was trying to figure which mix (of several choices suggested) of the concrete formula for the basecoat you used, or did you go the bluer Steve Neil color he used on the 5-1/2 footer?


Steve Neill's Enterprise also has the green tint. It was evident in his videos.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another You Tube Video of the same build up...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVjqc6Don14


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That starship is just stellar! Great bussard effect.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Beautiful job on this - just gorgeous.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many thanks indeed!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A tribute to one of my Favorite episodes...


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Stunning Sir ! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nova Mike said:


> Stunning Sir ! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


Many thanks! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are more pictures of my 1/350 build...


----------



## Hed (Apr 24, 2004)

Lovely model. Please could you describe how you did the painting and lighting of the nacelle end caps?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hed said:


> Lovely model. Please could you describe how you did the painting and lighting of the nacelle end caps?


Painting...I airbrushed the hull over an air brushed base coat. I custom mixed Tamiya and Model master paints. I used reference material I have collected over the years as well as the blue ray disks of the original series(not the remastered stuff.)

The Nacelle end caps...I have several different caps to play with...one set is more red, like some of the first season effect footage. I dimmed the lighting to reflect correct scale so they(and all the lighting) is not overly bright.


----------



## Hed (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/350 TOS ENTERPRISE ENGINE EFFECT. A short video showing the engine effect on my 1/350 Enterprise per the actual studio miniature effects...I customised the effect to reflect the actual filming miniatures engine effect(NOT the remastered). I posted this boring desk top video first a better video is up next. Notice the "scale" lighting (NOT overly lit) to preserve the illusion of scale.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Notice the "scale" lighting (NOT overly lit) to preserve the illusion of scale.


Precisely! I have learned that by coming here. Before, I would put bright grain of wheat bulbs willy nilly, wherever they'd fit! I don't do dat no mo'! Those pup-dogs get HOT! Nope. LEDs for me. I used to do quite a bit of fiber optics at one time. 

One _cannot tell_ between Mark's models and the actual filming miniatures. The Jupiter 2 and Flying Sub models literally made my jaw fall open. This is another one.

All you guys, Teslabe, Starseeker, Y3a, Shaw...so many! I cannot BEGIN to even THINK about building to your level! Mark is not just a master of model building/detailing...he s a _master photographer!_ :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great build, and I LOVE the photography.


----------



## geekchris (May 9, 2016)

Very incredible, looks just as good as the filming model!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I recreated the effects seen in the episode "METAMORPHOSIS"using my 1/350 Polar Lights Enterprise and customized engine nacelle effect.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Great build, and I LOVE the photography.


Many thanks indeed!!!:smile2:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Let me ask you, since I know you've built a couple of these, do you build and paint in sub-assemblies? And if so, do you find it preferable to first attach the pylons to the hull and then attaching the engines to the pylons, or would you recommend first attaching the pylons to the engines before attaching both to the hull? Or does it matter?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark is one unique modeler! The above video proves I'm not being sycophantic or obsequious. Many here can build a model of equal detail, but Mark takes it to the _next_ level in his photography! Due to it being a business, and Mark builds these for profit, I hesitate to ask how-to...

But yeah, I would _love_ to see a tutorial on this, the Jupiter 2, the Flying Sub and any others Mark would like to share with us. I've always built in sub-assemblies myself. In the case of the warp engines/nacelles, alignment is important. But adding lighting may alter that slightly.

Doug


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Let me ask you, since I know you've built a couple of these, do you build and paint in sub-assemblies? And if so, do you find it preferable to first attach the pylons to the hull and then attaching the engines to the pylons, or would you recommend first attaching the pylons to the engines before attaching both to the hull? Or does it matter?


Hey Carson!

I build and paint in sub assemblies. I base coat the entire model. Assemble then fill and sand any seams smooth. I then feather in with my air brush the base color to completely hide the seams.I'll assemble the warp nacelle and paint the same way and of course the saucer. I keep my warp nacelle's removable for Engine upgrades...Hope this helps.:wink2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Radiodugger said:


> Mark is one unique modeler! The above video proves I'm not being sycophantic or obsequious. Many here can build a model of equal detail, but Mark takes it to the _next_ level in his photography! Due to it being a business, and Mark builds these for profit, I hesitate to ask how-to...
> 
> But yeah, I would _love_ to see a tutorial on this, the Jupiter 2, the Flying Sub and any others Mark would like to share with us. I've always built in sub-assemblies myself. In the case of the warp engines/nacelles, alignment is important. But adding lighting may alter that slightly.
> 
> Doug


First if I haven't said it yet, sincere thanks for your support Doug! As a matter of fact, I'll have a Flying sub You Tube series shortly.:smile2:


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> First if I haven't said it yet, sincere thanks for your support Doug! As a matter of fact, I'll have a Flying Sub YouTube series shortly. :smile2:


I feel we need to recognize and support our outstanding talent, and encourage those like myself to "take it to the next level", or at least "kick it up a notch". 

Me, I've been a scratch builder, and can't leave anything alone! I can't build a kit box-straight. Sorry. Sometime I gotta work with brass. Man, if I had a 3-D printer...

And Mark, you have a Flying Sub YouTube series in the works? Wow!!! OK! I'll wait until you put that up, before I do anything to mine! You and I talked about opening and sliding hatches on the Jupiter 2. I got ideas using micro-magnets! Stay TOONED! :dude:

Doug


----------



## MisterM (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I think your build is inspirational (for me anyway!). This is what I'd like mine to be like when I complete it. Great job and Well done sir!


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Many Thanks indeed! I set out to capture the effects of the original studio miniature. Here are a couple more pictures of the model...


Mark,

Beautiful work as always!

A question: I've noticed in your videos that the white lights on the underside of the saucer aligned with the flashing red+green nav lights on the top of the saucer are flashers.

Is this a personal preference, or is this correct for the "real" Enterprise?

I'm trying to get all the lighting details prior to light kits and parts purchase.

Tom


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Artist Michael L Stribling's beautiful cover of the Star Trek Comic vol. 5 is now available. Michael used a pic of my 1/350 Enterprise build up on the cover...Many thanks Michael!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Ohhh man! I _want one of these!_ I want to make sure I get the new release with the smooth hull. That lighting effect is EPIC! _Incredible.._.

Doug


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

*Beautiful work. Amazingly close to what the Smithsonian just came up with. Do you also put your decals on the sub assemblies before putting the ship together?*


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful job!

BTW what paint mix did you use for the hull color?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

actias said:


> *Beautiful work. Amazingly close to what the Smithsonian just came up with. Do you also put your decals on the sub assemblies before putting the ship together?*


 Thanks!Yes I used a mixture of decals and Orbital Drydocks Paints masks for the rest.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

crowe-t said:


> Beautiful job!
> 
> BTW what paint mix did you use for the hull color?


Sincere thanks! I used a custom mix of Tamiya and Model Master paints for the hull.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Sincere thanks! I used a custom mix of Tamiya and Model Master paints for the hull.


Do you mind sharing the hull color formula?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

> (Originally Posted by Captain Han Solo)
> Sincere thanks! I used a custom mix of Tamiya and Model Master paints for the hull.





crowe-t said:


> Do you mind sharing the hull color formula?


Since I lost my Paasche airbrush system in the foreclosure, I have not had an interest in repurchasing. Rattle can for me. I wonder what would be the closest equivalent...for us rattle canners!

But yeah! I'd be curious to know the Tamiya and Model Master formula as well, for archival purposes. If it's proprietary Mark, I understand! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

crowe-t said:


> Do you mind sharing the hull color formula?


Not at all...just let me find my notes...:wink2:


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Beautiful work. :surprise:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I refined the model a bit per the new info on the 11' restored miniature. Instead of boring bench top photos, I like my builds doing their thing...So I put her in space.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Beauty!*
-Jim G.G.


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome build. Amazing how you nailed the look of the restoration before the restoration was done. 

Question about the photography of your builds. What do you use for the black backgrounds and setup? I'd like to do the same so I stop capturing the mess in the background. 

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I continue to refine the engine fan blades/lighting to reflect the 11' miniature...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Any luck on finding the hull paint formula?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

actias said:


> Any luck on finding the hull paint formula?


Sorry no I haven't. But I didn't forget.:wink2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

After talking to Gary Kerr, I changed a little and added some...I added more "popping" Lights in the Engine nacelle, with the broken mirror shards inside the dome.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! Mark that really shows up good! Incredible! I am not worthy...










Doug


----------



## Joeysaddress1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Amazing work! Just needs a moving starfield on the videos and the shots are ready for any current TOS Fan Film!!! Now when are you going to start selling them?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Whoops! What happened? "_Video has been removed by the user_". 

WHY?

Doug


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Radiodugger said:


> Whoops! What happened? "_Video has been removed by the user_".
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Doug


Fixed it!!:wink2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

At the local Hobby Shop!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So here are my Engines so far...


----------



## jerrlaro (May 9, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## jerrlaro (May 9, 2009)

Again, very beautiful!
For me, the slower fan blades seem to make the ship look more realistic and majestic (like the ship is very large) than faster fan blades.
Love that you continually experiment. Appeals to the scientist in me. And the Trekkie.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I received requests to post some pictures of my personal 1/350 Enterprise build...just sitting on a table(yuk!)So without further ado, I present these boring images with no imagination. My apologies. Again, using my reference material of the filming model as it appeared in the series as well as new reference material from the beautifully restored 11'2 filming model. Scroll through the photos for a brief video of the lighting and engine. Thanks for the requests and enjoy.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

That bluescreen looks way too close to the hull color to get a clean key I would think.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

This is the correct color of bluescreen you want, Mark.










This will make your model easier to composite. Also, light you model with a slightly warmer light when shooting against a bluescreen. You can remove the warm color cast with foreground color correction on your final comp.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Trek Ace said:


> This is the correct color of bluescreen you want, Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, what is the source of that Blue screen. It doesn't look intense enough for a studio blue screen. Look at Daniel's avatar. Now, that is a blue screen. But honestly, the hue is not really that critical, as long as there is adequate contrast from the subject matter. Green will work, so will magenta, etc.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The source is an industry-standard Rosco Ultimatte Blue paint used for painted bluescreen backdrops, stands, flats, etc.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for all the advise guys! However, what you see is NOT my final blue screen process. Just setting up some familiar angels. The final shots will be of course, be the correct blue.I will be replicating several stock effects shots.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another table top video showing the scale lighting and weathering on my 1/350 Enterprise build...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Never tire of seeing this!

I can only *HOPE* mine turns out as well half of what you have done here.:nerd:
("Wherever it might be''):crying::wink2:
Thank you for the inspiration sir!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> Never tire of seeing this!
> 
> I can only *HOPE* mine turns out as well half of what you have done here.:nerd:
> ("Wherever it might be''):crying::wink2:
> ...


Thank you very much indeed sir!!!


----------



## jerrlaro (May 9, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> 1/350 Enterprise engines - YouTube


Very, very beautiful!
Not only the slower fan rotation but also the dimmer bussard lights. May I ask how you get the bussard led brightness down to such an accurate intensity, as opposed to the usual headlight level? There is some darkness in there along with the light(ness). Gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Beautiful! Any luck on finding the paint formula you used?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another pic in tribute of sorts to the Making of Star Trek Paperback book cover! Actias Ill shoot you my formula soon as I am prepping my current build.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thank You.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is a video of the same shot before I added the starfield...around the 19 second mark is where I snapped the picture...Enjoy!!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Don''t know if it's just me but the video won't play.


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

That just leaves the phasers...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Proper2 said:


> Don''t know if it's just me but the video won't play.


I don't know if it's _just_ you, but it played okay for me.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------

